# What would you rather choose...



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Following on from a thread (Cheating with the same sex...) and a conversation with wife last night, I decided to conduct some _very important_ and potentially valuable research into our understanding of male and female sexuality, that might potentially transform humanity...0 The grant for the practical aspect of this research has already been approved. :yay:

Here it goes (@catholicdad, close your eyes now...): 

If you had to choose which gender you _had_ to go down on, for 30 seconds, would it be male or female? Only those two options are available ('neither' is not an option) and those people would be complete strangers, not your partner, that you would never see again.

Option 1: I am a female and I would choose a male subject.
Option 2: I am a female and I would choose a female subject.
Option 3: I am male and I would choose a female subject.
Option 4: I am a male and I would choose a male subject.


PS: I hope it is not against the rules, just a simple question, no explanations needed, but feel free to expand, if you wish. One thing that I don't know how to control for is whether someone is single or in an LTR, when answering the question, as it may or may not influence the outcome.

PPS: Crap, I should have included the "I don't mind" option for both. Maybe if that's the case, perhaps you can reply separately as I don't know how to edit it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Guaranteed they're all disease free, clean, and attractive?

And we'd be in a we're not married circumstance?

Wouldn't, if I was married.

Have to be clean person, if I wasn't married. 
Already female, before marriage already happened.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Wouldn't, if I was married.



Not an option. It’s actually especially supposed to be a question geared towards people who ARE married or in an LTR as the answer for singles would be more obvious (I think?).
Make it more interesting: if somebody put a gun to your head and you had to choose.

Clean/disease free: that goes without saying. We only use ‘top quality’, inspected subjects. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Female and it would strongly depend on her response to Beatles or Stones question.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, you said neither is not an option. You did not say anything about both. So I vote both!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Well, you said neither is not an option. You did not say anything about both. So I vote both!



Yes, both is great  You go girl! 
(Is that roughly how one is supposed to talk in thou neighbourhood?)

PS: But you only get 15 seconds each, I hope that’s ok...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Some are voting without posting.

I'm sure this thread is against the rules, but I'll play: Male


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I would opt out of that system. I am one of those that definitely would not think to have sex with other than SO. If he died I would still not till both girls are old enough to leave home. Meantime solo would be my option. So unless it was at gun point, I simply would say no. If it were at gun point I would find a way out.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> Not an option. It’s actually especially supposed to be a question geared towards people who ARE married or in an LTR as the answer for singles would be more obvious (I think?).
> Make it more interesting: if somebody put a gun to your head and you had to choose.
> 
> Clean/disease free: that goes without saying. We only use ‘top quality’, inspected subjects.
> ...



Hehehe 🙂 silly me. I should know, only the best!

Wasn't this a movie, quite a while ago, where a million dollars was offered and accepted, then had to be enforced? 
Demi Moore, or??

Anyway, gun to head? female. I'm sure DW wouldn't want me to die on this particular hill.

Or mound. (😊😊😊 pun intended) hey, that's funny right there 😆😆😆

Is there a chance for extra credit in this gun to head scenario?? 

I mean, in for a dime, in for a dollar, and all that. If I have to, I have to. Don't want any unsatiated customers. Yes I said as in not satiated, not unsatisfied. 

She'd be more than satisfied with phase one but just planning ahead I'd only be trying to head off her wanting to come back for more, like a phase two. 

PS, what guy would opt for a guy.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> I would opt out of that system. I am one of those that definitely would not think to have sex with other than SO. If he died I would still not till both girls are old enough to leave home. Meantime solo would be my option. So unless it was at gun point, I simply would say no. If it were at gun point I would find a way out.


So you say. 

If there was absolutely no way out, you would. 

Or the kids would spend all the rest of their years motherless, then grandkids without a grandmother, you couldn't walk your girls down the aisle in marriages, H would be without the live of his life (you), and much more.

I'm quite sure H would not want you to die here. 

I mean really.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Kudos to @InMyPrime for coming up with a topic that will put things into perspective sex wise. 

In tragic and atypical circumstances but should force some eye opening in both of two major groups. 

Group 1. Those living in an idyllic not always real life, life.

Group 2. Those who have experienced, lived through, and seen some unpleasant and bad sh$! in life, and are realists who have built an idyllic life but based in real life world.

Now, group one members are typically a younger group, who always believe something can't happen if THEY don't want it to, and someone will help them, or they can WILL a bad thing away,

but, not always younger, this certainly isn't an absolute. 

Group two can certainly be older and younger, as certain young folks have had adverse and tragic things happen to them and lived through them. And of course older folks may, more than any, have had the same. 

There are things, and there are things.

Anyone that says it's better to die, in this "theoretical" circumstance is all of the following: lying to themselves, not thinking of their spouse's love for them, not valuing themselves as they should.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> Yes, both is great  You go girl!
> (Is that roughly how one is supposed to talk in thou neighbourhood?)
> 
> PS: But you only get 15 seconds each, I hope that’s ok...
> ...


15 seconds? That's hardly possible. 

Weren't you ever taught, if you have to do something, make sure you do a good and thorough job?

😎😎😎😎❤❤


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> If it were at gun point I would find a way out.



??? How? They might shoot you!!! You are not a superhero in this scenario.
Sorry, you have no choice, you have to choose...
It’s not supposed to be anything murky or cruel where people actually get shot!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Some are voting without posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this thread is against the rules, but I'll play: Male



Shhh....you will wake up the beast.
It’s not a fantasy nor is it supposed to be arousing. People have to make all kinds of difficult choices in life. Sometimes unexpectedly so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> 15 seconds? That's hardly possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you ever taught, if you have to do something, make sure you do a good and thorough job?




Yes but it ain’t supposed to be for fun! 
It’s in the name of science. 
And Vee scientists nevver hhhave fun! < {in a tsherman accent}


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I frequently post without voting. I find the whole question hetero-ravenous-normative, so from the demisexual genderfluid viewpoint. . . . 

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so confused by this poll... I would immediately choose autofellatio. Since I have never physically been able to do that nor ever will, my penis and my mouth are indeed total strangers to one another and will remain so forever. 

I however do not identify self-sexual acts to be in the same category as same-sex acts. But at the same time I totally could not defend any argument if someone challenged that it might be in the same category. 

I'm so conflicted now!!!!

Badsanta


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Kudos to @InMyPrime for coming up with a topic that will put things into perspective sex wise.
> 
> In tragic and atypical circumstances but should force some eye opening in both of two major groups.
> 
> ...


But, Death is not the worst thing that can happen to you, it is in fact the one thing that will certainly happen to you.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

badsanta said:


> I'm so confused by this poll... I would immediately choose autofellatio. Since I have never physically been able to do that nor ever will, my penis and my mouth are indeed total strangers to one another and will remain so forever.
> 
> I however do not identify self-sexual acts to be in the same category as same-sex acts. But at the same time I totally could not defend any argument if someone challenged that it might be in the same category.
> 
> ...


It's ok @badsanta, we are not here to judge  
However, just as a practical suggestion, I am afraid by the time you make up your mind whether to autofellatio or not, they will have lost their patience and shot you...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> But, Death is not the worst thing that can happen to you, it is in fact the one thing that will certainly happen to you.


Of course I agree with you re death.

I don't think that was really the topic 😉


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Going down on where? :laugh:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Isn't this pretty much asking someone's orientation? Is there anyone who would chose the gender that they are less attracted to?

Could have worded it as "you are offered a million $ to ...."


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am female and it would be male only.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I am female and it would be male only, my husband.


Has to be a stranger, sorry. The rules are not very complicated 

And no, you cant NOT do it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Isn't this pretty much asking someone's orientation? Is there anyone who would chose the gender that they are less attracted to?
> 
> Could have worded it as "you are offered a million $ to ...."


I suppose so...but since everyone will assume they will have to go down on Robert Redford, it might skew the results, for females AND males. We don't want that. It's a person without a face.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Isn't this pretty much asking someone's orientation? "


See, my wife's answer wasn't obvious. I think she was considering whether it would perhaps be more 'loyal' from her side if she went down on a woman, instead of a guy, considering that I am in the picture. Either that or she is secretly playing for another team...It's a tricky one. I am pulling all my resources to solve this puzzle....


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The question is kind if a no-brainer and one of those "well duh!" Type of things.

A heterosexual, which makes up the majority of the population, is always going to default to the opposite sex.

You have to shake it up and throw in some plot twists, such as there is a gun at your kid's head and you either have to go down on some old, fat , smelly member of the opposite sex or some young, hot, fit, tan, good looking member of the same sex.

Under those conditions, I assume almost every last woman would rather go down on a hot chick than a gross guy.

And I'm willing to bet that a few self-identifying straight guys would pick a clean, Chippendale or Calvin Kline underwear model over a gross, fat chick with poor hygeine.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> Going down on where? :laugh:


to the river of course - where else. Ahhh - Al Green - great!

And if we had 15 seconds what am I supposed to do with the remaining 10 seconds ?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Clearly IMP you are considering coming out of the closet and want poll results to confirm your belief that others think like you.

I don't think like that. All I want is my wife... and I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> Has to be a stranger, sorry. The rules are not very complicated
> 
> And no, you cant NOT do it.


Without consent, it's still rape.


DOH!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> Has to be a stranger, sorry. The rules are not very complicated
> 
> And no, you cant NOT do it.


Who decided it has to be s stranger?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Who decided it has to be s stranger?



I did...It’s better than a neighbour or somebody you know...

I’m just trying it to be as impartial as possible; once you have people you know then there will be feelings and all kinds of crap involved.

And also: don’t choose the option that you THINK is the correct option (there is NO ‘right’ answer, the whole poll is completely insane to begin with), choose an option that FEELS most right (or least uncomfortable).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CatholicDad said:


> Clearly IMP you are considering coming out of the closet and want poll results to confirm your belief that others think like you.
> 
> I don't think like that. All I want is my wife... and I'm lucky to have her.



I know..we all want your wife. I mean our wives. But this scenario is quite particular for a reason...But because your ‘case’ is so complex, I should have brought in more options (shemales, fox kin etc), just to make it more all-inclusive. Maybe next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> I know..we all want your wife.



LOL!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> The question is kind if a no-brainer and one of those "well duh!" Type of things.
> 
> A heterosexual, which makes up the majority of the population, is always going to default to the opposite sex.


Yes, I thought so too (that it would be a no-brainer, right?). It is a no-brainer for me but if a straight person answers ‘either’ or hesitates or deliberates a long time etc etc, I’m trying to understand why that is.
On another thread, I got some confident responses from some women that it’s just as gross for a woman to imagine something with another woman as it is for a guy to imagine something with another guy. But then I also am getting some conflicting intel...(including from wife). Plus I came across this:

“According to a 2011 study conducted by researchers at Boise State University, 60 percent of women who identify as heterosexual (straight) have admitted to being sexually attracted to another woman. 484 women were questioned for the study, and the numbers show that a higher amount of women than expected have sexual ideations about other women in one way or another.


Of the women who participated in the study, 45% of women admitted to kissing another woman. There are many women out there who can and will admit to experimenting sexually with women in their younger days. Kissing is usually as far as it goes, and it may not always be more than just a drunken makeout session during a college party, but it’s still significant.”

As a male, I cannot relate to it at all and was just wondering what’s going on. And whether I should be concerned or rejoice...

For a guy it’s really very cut and dry. Maybe if a very strong emotional connection is established between two (straight) women then they can fall in love, in theory, and prefer this to being with a guy with whom they won’t have such a deep connection? Is this not possible? In which case some key aspects of female sexuality could be VERY different.



oldshirt said:


> You have to shake it up and throw in some plot twists, such as there is a gun at your kid's head and you either have to go down on some old, fat , smelly member of the opposite sex or some young, hot, fit, tan, good looking member of the same sex.
> 
> Under those conditions, I assume almost every last woman would rather go down on a hot chick than a gross guy.
> 
> And I'm willing to bet that a few self-identifying straight guys would pick a clean, Chippendale or Calvin Kline underwear model over a gross, fat chick with poor hygeine.



Yeah, I think my imagination is quite poor in this regard...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Going down on a woman? Whats in it for me?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Going down on a woman? Whats in it for me?



Haha, you get to not go down on a man  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

InMyPrime said:


> I suppose so...but since everyone will assume they will have to go down on *Robert Redford*, it might skew the results, for females AND males. We don't want that. It's a person without a face.


Well that's a relief, if I had to choose between Robert Redford and Jane Fonda, I might just pick . . . . X)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Basically are you a homosexual?

Looks like everyone who voted is hetero...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Basically are you a homosexual?




I wish...

My wife might be though. She said it wouldn't be clear for her what to choose.





ConanHub said:


> Looks like everyone who voted is hetero...




Well, one person voted 'either' (within the thread) and a couple hesitated...Oh and somebody would rather get shot. 
Not sure what that means. But it's definitely 'noteworthy'...:iagree:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, I'm confident that if the end of the world was going to happen if I didn't go down on somebody, some woman would get a nice half minute.:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> Has to be a stranger, sorry. The rules are not very complicated
> 
> And no, you cant NOT do it.


I took this as mostly just fun but if some jackass was threatening with a weapon?

He would find said weapon being used to cleanse his colon.

I'm not afraid to meet God and I'm really not afraid to send people there first.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Some people might find one act itself less distasteful. Some women really hate giving head, and might find performing oral on a woman to be less unpleasant / leas invasive than doing it for a man. Comparison of what to them would be a non-sexual act with a disgusting sexual act. 

Being straight, I'd prefer a woman, but I wouldn't get shot for not doing it in either case. (assuming I didn't expect to be shot anyway - which is the real world problem with this sort of situation.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't vote in this survey because I wouldn't know how to do it. 

If I were committed/married and someone had a gun to my head and said "oral sex or you die" I would not want to die, but I'd say "Go ahead and shoot me then because I made a promise" and I don't find dying because I honored my promise to be objectionable at all. I know it would be sad and all that...but there'd be comfort in knowing I died happy, loving and faithful. 

Now...that being said, I love oral sex and I would not mind a male or a female--so either one is fine with me. I see advantages to each gender and don't feel biased toward one or the other. So it's not the oralness--I LOVE that!--nor the gender--I love both. So see what I mean? I can't vote on this survey.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

I'm sorry...has anyone answered the question?? Option 3 for me


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> He would find said weapon being used to cleanse his colon.



You can only play with his tshonson, ass games are not included as an option! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> I can't vote in this survey because I wouldn't know how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were committed/married and someone had a gun to my head and said "oral sex or you die" I would not want to die, but I'd say "Go ahead and shoot me then because I made a promise" and I don't find dying because I honored my promise to be objectionable at all. I know it would be sad and all that...but there'd be comfort in knowing I died happy, loving and faithful.


That’s very romantic but....really????

If my wife chose to die instead of playing the trumpet or nibble on the acorn for 30 seconds, I would personally have to shoot her! 



Affaircare said:


> Now...that being said, I love oral sex and I would not mind a male or a female--so either one is fine with me. I see advantages to each gender and don't feel biased toward one or the other. So it's not the oralness--I LOVE that!--nor the gender--I love both. So see what I mean? I can't vote on this survey.



Now we are talking! Yes you can vote, I put you down for ‘either’. Can I ask, do you consider yourself straight, bi or something else? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

agreed
I certainly would not want my wife to *die* rather than violate her vows. I wouldn't consider it a violation at all in this case - what is described is rape (gun to the head, no choice) , and I'd never blame her for being raped. I would be deeply saddened to discover that she didn't realize that. 






InMyPrime said:


> That’s very romantic but....really????
> 
> If my wife chose to die instead of playing the trumpet or nibble on the acorn for 30 seconds, I would personally have to shoot her!
> 
> ...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Some people might find one act itself less distasteful. Some women really hate giving head, and might find performing oral on a woman to be less unpleasant / leas invasive than doing it for a man. Comparison of what to them would be a non-sexual act with a disgusting sexual act.



Good point. And another area where I find so difficult to relate...(and that’s besides the poll). There is just no possibility that I could be attracted to someone and NOT be keen on performing oral on them. Yet I understand that there are some women (men?) who are attracted to their husbands (wives?) (or at least say that they are) yet are repulsed by the act. I would find this difficult to reconcile.

I thought I should choose oral as the option because that might be the most personal act for most people so they might think hard before they choose what’s least repulsive.

I think one aspect that would be interesting to explore (but I don’t know how to) is that there are people that can experience strong attraction to a whole gender (the majority?) and there is a small group of people, where the attraction is more people or personality -specific, regardless of gender. For me, a person HAS to be of a certain gender in order to experience attraction, hence I could only vote one way. Perhaps for someone who chooses ‘either’, that is not the main criteria?

I am not sure how to explain why some people would rather get shot though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

InMyPrime said:


> That’s very romantic but....really????
> 
> If my wife chose to die instead of playing the trumpet or nibble on the acorn for 30 seconds, I would personally have to shoot her!


Yeah, I kind of "get that" in that who wants to die! I'd much rather live, and like you, I could see thinking of it like a rape where the violence was perpetrated upon you. But in real life I've thought about this--like what if I were in a concentration camp and they were like "Give this guy a blowjob or we shoot you." I don't think I'd find fault with someone who did whatever had to be done in order to survive, but for me, I also wouldn't be upset if I chose to honor MY morals and die rather than be forced to do something I found objectionable. 

I hear what you're saying though...



> Now we are talking! Yes you can vote, I put you down for ‘either’. Can I ask, do you consider yourself straight, bi or something else?


You know, the way things are today with all these words to describe what people are, I don't know WHAT to consider myself--I'm not up on all the PC terminology! LOL I have been with both genders in the course of my life, and know that I tend to love someone for who they are, not their gender--that's kind of irrelevant to me. I made a choice to marry male partners, and here I am. So you tell me--what is that?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> You know, the way things are today with all these words to describe what people are, I don't know WHAT to consider myself--I'm not up on all the PC terminology! LOL I have been with both genders in the course of my life, and know that I tend to love someone for who they are, not their gender--that's kind of irrelevant to me. I made a choice to marry male partners, and here I am. So you tell me--what is that?



Oh I think I get ‘what’ you are, based on what you write or have written, I was just wondering what YOU considered yourself. 
But I think how you put it, is exactly right. Vocabulary is limited, this is true, even though there are many fancy words nowadays, each individual is still completely unique and it might be too primitive to put a word on it. Though if it was your turn to put a gun to my head, I would possibly consider you as bisexual.
And my feeling has always been that there are many more bisexual women than there are (truly) bisexual men. Studies seem to echoe it.
But even that is too simplistic.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

peterrabbit said:


> I'm sorry...has anyone answered the question?? Option 3 for me



Yes, I think you can vote on top of the thread. But you may not see the poll if you are looking at it from Tapatalk/your phone. You have to go to the desktop version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> Yes, I think you can vote on top of the thread. But you may not see the poll if you are looking at it from Tapatalk/your phone. You have to go to the desktop version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I was just wondering lol

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven't you people ever seen any porn???

Because if you had, you would know that all women are bisexual and if at any time a woman is lathering herself up in the shower, another woman will come in and start sudsing each up up.

And then if the lucky pizza delivery guy or cable guy happens to walk in, they will have a 3way.

Jeez people, do you reall even need to be asking these questions? LOL ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm thinking a better poll would be :
Which would you rather
[ ] be raped and avoid being murdered.
[ ] be murdered and avoid being raped.
[ ] be divorced and avoid giving oral sex.
[ ] give oral sex and avoid being divorced.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm thinking a better poll would be :
> Which would you rather
> [ ] be raped and avoid being murdered.
> [ ] be murdered and avoid being raped.
> ...


Not be murdered is a pretty high priority for me. Divorced because I like giving oral? No. Wait. Give oral cuz I like it and not get divorced! YES! 

I know what you are saying. Just playin'.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Haven't you people ever seen any porn???
> 
> Because if you had, you would know that all women are bisexual and if at any time a woman is lathering herself up in the shower, another woman will come in and start sudsing each up up.
> 
> ...


Oh NOES! We have nothing to tip you with! Brown chicken, brown cow.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm thinking a better poll would be :
> 
> Which would you rather
> 
> ...



I choose: always give oral to pizza first  

Thanks for answering (to whoever answered honestly!).

Next poll will be about whether it’s as off-putting for a straight woman to give oral to another woman, as it is for a straight guy to give oral to another guy...Not sure how to word it though.  Don’t want to exclude the bi/pan/demi/holymolypolysexuals. For them, I have a question whether it is twice as much or half as much fun, since they are lucky to have so much more to choose from, than for a ‘run of the mill’ regular heterosexual who is pretty limited to one ‘operating system’ only.
So many important questions, so little time...   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

